# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  British Slot Hilt Photos and Discussion

## J.G. Hopkins

Dear All,
The A&M Forum has been fairly quiet as of late, with most posts focusing on sword identification.  We all love helping people discover more about the swords they have inherited, found, or purchased, but we have not had many other conversations lately.  I thought it would be fun to start a thread that would provide a framework for some discussion not related to sword identification or questionable eBay auctions.  Hence, a thread on slot hilts (inspired by the recent thread "1790's(?) British infantry non-regulation pattern").

I see this as a show and tell and learn type of thread.  Let us post pictures of British slot hilts from our collections, or nice examples we have seen in books, online, or at auction.  We can describe the various design features and variations, offer theories as to approximate dates and why we ascribe the dates we do.  We can discuss the resources that have been most helpful in our researches and offer direction to those in search of more information.

To begin, when did the slot hilt emerge as a style in Britain, and when did it disappear?  How would one identify a slot hilt as being specifically British (assuming the absence of makers names and royal cyphers and the like)?  What variety of blades are associated with the slot hilt?  

Below is a British slot hilt from my collection.  It was originally sold to me as a British cavalry sword c.1780.  I knew it was not likely a cavalry sword as it is quite short measuring only 30.25" (~76.8 cm) overall.  The blade is unmarked and has short ricasso (~.25") and a broad fuller that runs nearly the entire length of the blade, terminating about 3" from the tip.  The guard, backstrap and pommel are brass.  The four slot guard has a wavy or crinkle-type pattern and the vestigial quillon is formed as a shell.  The pommel features a lionshead which causes the sword to look strikingly similar to the later 1803 Pattern Infantry Officer's Sword.  The grip is leather and is missing its wire wrap.  It is a very light and agile sword overall.  The short, broad blade would lend itself well to close quarters fighting at sea or in an infantry melee, but not from horseback.  

I have always had trouble dating this sword.  At one time I thought it might be an NCO variation of the 1803, and dated it to 1800-1810.  More recently David Critchley pointed out that he has seen a similar silver crinkled slot hilt dated to the 1770s.  I am now thinking that it dates between 1770-1790, but that is really just a best guess.




Please post reactions to my questions or my description, as well as your own photos, questions, and comments!

Best,
Jonathan

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

Nice piece. I'd call it a short saber or even a hanger, as opposed to a sword though.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Dmitry,
Yes, it is a short saber/hanger, but I consider these designations to be descriptions of specific sword types.  So I would say it is a sword, and more specifically, a short saber.

Thanks,
Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

Jonathon, 

The guard of my 4 slot hilt resembled yours.  The wavy bars resemble the "flamboyant" blades seen on some 18th century swords.  Hence, I call it a "flamboyant" pattern.   I guess some could call it scalloped. I suppose David calls it a "crinkle slot." 

Mine was steel hilted with an urn pommel and a  bone grip with copper banding. It dated to circa 1775.  I would say that yours post dates that a bit.  The blade style and the lions head pomell to me, would date it to around 1790 - 1800.  

Of course, I may be wrong. I have been wrong before. 

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Jonathon, 
> 
> The guard of my 4 slot hilt resembled yours.  The wavy bars resemble the "flamboyant" blades seen on some 18th century swords.  Hence, I call it a "flamboyant" pattern.   I guess some could call it scalloped. I suppose David calls it a "crinkle slot." 
> 
> Mine was steel hilted with an urn pommel and a  bone grip with copper banding. It dated to circa 1775.  I would say that yours post dates that a bit.  The blade style and the lions head pomell to me, would date it to around 1790 - 1800.  
> 
> Of course, I may be wrong. I have been wrong before. 
> 
> Andre


Andre,
Thank you for your input.  I have always been wishy-washy about the dates for the sword and will probably adjust my date to the 1790s.  

Do you still have that slot hilt?  If so, I'd love to see some photos when and if it's convenient for you to post them!

Jonathan

----------


## Glen C.

Crinkle slot, I like that. Some are quite ornate and have a twisted, or "writhren" look to the detail. Mowbray pictures quite a few.

Here is a rather plain one that has turned up.

http://usera.imagecave.com/Hotspur/swordD.jpg

Cheers

Hotspur; _same dealer as the 1822_

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

Are there any markings on the blade or hilt at all?
She's really a beauty, this one.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Crinkle slot, I like that. Some are quite ornate and have a twisted, or "writhren" look to the detail. Mowbray pictures quite a few.
> 
> Here is a rather plain one that has turned up.
> 
> http://usera.imagecave.com/Hotspur/swordD.jpg
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hotspur; _same dealer as the 1822_


That is a really nice piece.  Is it being sold as American?  It look earlier based on the second thin fuller on the blade.  Maybe _that_ on is 1770s-1780s?

Jonathan

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Crinkle slot, I like that. Some are quite ornate and have a twisted, or "writhren" look to the detail. Mowbray pictures quite a few.
> 
> Here is a rather plain one that has turned up.
> 
> http://usera.imagecave.com/Hotspur/swordD.jpg
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hotspur; _same dealer as the 1822_


The grip is a definite replacement, imo. I think I know who the dealer is. Starts with a G...?

----------


## Nidhin Olikara

To be posted as new thread.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Nidhin,
I'd love to hear what fellow forumites think of your nice sword, but I would prefer to have that discussion in another thread.  I would like to keep this thread focused on British slot hilts and not other patterns and their variants.  If there are slot hilt patterns (e.g. the 1803) that have variants, discussion of these would be welcome.

Thank you,
Jonathan

----------


## Glen C.

> The grip is a definite replacement, imo. I think I know who the dealer is. Starts with a G...?


Yes, that is the source. The peen does look reworked but the the form could be correct. The fit to the ferrules stands out as well. The blade looks like it may have been heat "blued" in the same restoration attempt. Again, I don't think the dealer would bother to spend the time, just prices accordingly and doesn't hesitate to show condition.

Jonathan, very possibly an American cutlery effort. He doesn't list it as American but it does have the look. I have to dig for another page I neglected to bookmark that had many, many 3rd quarter 18th century slot hilts.

I need to pick up a copy of Neumann's book(s).

Cheers

hotspur; _more later, running a bit late for something_

----------


## A.Ducote

> Andre,
> 
> Do you still have that slot hilt?  If so, I'd love to see some photos when and if it's convenient for you to post them!
> 
> Jonathan


Alas, when I changed my focus area to US Civil War swords, this short sabre was the last to be sold.  It was nice.

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

What do you guys think of this one? Is this a British or an American manufacture?
The shape of the lion's/bear's head pommel is reminiscent of the American  ones I've seen in Neumann's books, but overall I think it rings of the good old England. The quality is superb here.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Andre,
That is an excellent looking sword.  I would love to add a similar piece to my collection one day.  Do you recall its dimensions at all?   Was the blade a more standard 30"+ or was it also shorter like mine?  

Has anyone ever seen a slot hilt on a curved cavalry saber?  The 1788 Heavy Cavalry Sword hilt is essentially a slot hilt with branches, but it is a straight bladed sword.  

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> What do you guys think of this one? Is this a British or an American manufacture?
> The shape of the lion's/bear's head pommel is reminiscent of the American  ones I've seen in Neumann's books, but overall I think it rings of the good old England. The quality is superb here.



Dmitry,

looking at Neumanns, I see only one American lionhead pommel short sabre that remotely looks of the quality of this one.  Based upon that, I would say British.

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> What do you guys think of this one? Is this a British or an American manufacture?
> The shape of the lion's/bear's head pommel is reminiscent of the American  ones I've seen in Neumann's books, but overall I think it rings of the good old England. The quality is superb here.


I would guess it is British based on the apparent quality and detail of the silver hilt.  Does the dealer give that one a date?  Nice find, Dmitry.

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> Andre,
> That is an excellent looking sword.  I would love to add a similar piece to my collection one day.  Do you recall its dimensions at all?   Was the blade a more standard 30"+ or was it also shorter like mine?  
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a slot hilt on a curved cavalry saber?  The 1788 Heavy Cavalry Sword hilt is essentially a slot hilt with branches, but it is a straight bladed sword.  
> 
> Jonathan


Thanks.  I wish I had known you were in the market for one.  I would have sold it directly to you. :Smilie:     It was more in the range of 26 inches in blade length.

Neumann's shows several American horseman's sabres that are 4 slot hilt.  The British versions are the 1788 pattern hc sword and its predecessors.  I think that the Americans relied upon this type of hilt because I would think it to be cheaper to manufacture than a baskethilt or a bilobate guard.  

There is a sword on ebay right now that is being described as an American revolutionary war cavalry sabre. However, I'm not making any statement as to the correctness of the sword or the description.   Run a search for Revolutionary War Sword.  It should be at the top. 

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Neumann's shows several American horseman's sabres that are 4 slot hilt.  The British versions are the 1788 pattern hc sword and its predecessors.  I think that the Americans relied upon this type of hilt because I would think it to be cheaper to manufacture than a baskethilt or a bilobate guard.


I will have to take another look.  I am at work and without any references, so some of my questions are just off the top of my head.  
(And yes, I am getting some work done  :Smilie:  )

Oh, unfortunately I'm not in the market for anything at the moment, but if I had been I would have snatched that sword right up!

Jonathan

PS--I updated the photos in the first post.

----------


## A.Ducote

[QUOTE=J.G. Hopkins;941132]
Oh, unfortunately I'm not in the market for anything at the moment, but if I had been I would have snatched that sword right up!

Jonathan

It sold about 3 months ago.   

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Jonathan
> 
> It sold about 3 months ago.   
> 
> Andre


D'oh!  Well, a sword of that quality was probably going to go for more than my April/May sword fund would have allowed!

Jonathan

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> I would guess it is British based on the apparent quality and detail of the silver hilt.  Does the dealer give that one a date?  Nice find, Dmitry.
> 
> Jonathan


Jonathan, I wish it were mine. Do I ever! Dealer wants almost $6K for it, and claims it American, not British. But I do have doubts about that, much like yourself. Otoh, if it were English-made I would assume there would be silversmith's marks on it.

----------


## A.Ducote

> Jonathan, I wish it were mine. Do I ever! Dealer wants almost $6K for it, and claims it American, not British. But I do have doubts about that, much like yourself. Otoh, if it were English-made I would assume there would be silversmith's marks on it.



Could be both -- American assembled from import parts.  As I see it, the only input you really need from the dealer at this point is his best price.  

I'm not sure about silversmith's marks, but it amazes me how many 18th century swords are completely unmarked.  I guess it wasn't until the Napoleonic era that cutlers and retailers began to use the swords they sold as a cheap form of advertising. 

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Could be both -- American assembled from import parts.  As I see it, the only input you really need from the dealer at this point is his best price.


Unfortunately it's that distinction of national origin that makes a huge difference in price.  Bloody Americans and their high-priced sword.  :Wink: 

When design and quality are comparable, and no provenance or markings exist, how does one distinguish between British and American manufacture?

Jonathan

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Jonathan, I wish it were mine. Do I ever! Dealer wants almost $6K for it, and claims it American, not British. But I do have doubts about that, much like yourself. Otoh, if it were English-made I would assume there would be silversmith's marks on it.


I'll be rereading parts of Neumann this evening to see if he draws any distinctions that can help us with this sword.

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> Unfortunately it's that distinction of national origin that makes a huge difference in price.  Bloody Americans and their high-priced sword. 
> 
> When design and quality are comparable, and no provenance or markings exist, how does one distinguish between British and American manufacture?
> 
> Jonathan



Funny thing is that Colonial and Revolutionary War era items do not really sell all that well in the US.  There is a relatively small group of collectors, as I have come to discovery.   

If design and quality of manufacture are comparable, you may be able to distinguish by materials and size.   I've had British 1796 LC swords and the American version. The American versions I have had have had smaller blades and brass guards.  Still, nothing is certain. For all I know, those weren't even American made swords.  In other words, sometimes there is no way to tell.  

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Funny thing is that Colonial and Revolutionary War era items do not really sell all that well in the US.  There is a relatively small group of collectors, as I have come to discovery.


I am always amazed by this.  There appears to be a small reenacting community for this period as well.  Maybe more people connect with the ACW than the Revolution because the ACW spanned more territory, whereas the Revolution is seen as being a more East Coast affair?  Well, it can only help with prices of Rev. War items, I guess.

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> I am always amazed by this.  There appears to be a small reenacting community for this period as well.  Maybe more people connect with the ACW than the Revolution because the ACW spanned more territory, whereas the Revolution is seen as being a more East Coast affair?  Well, it can only help with prices of Rev. War items, I guess.
> 
> Jonathan


As someone who owns a reproduction British Revolutionary War era officer's uniform, I believe that Civil War has to be less expensive.  Still, the Civil War is more popular.  

I think that you are generally correct that the colonial/Revolutionary era collectors are located on the eastern seaboard. However, there are some reenactment groups in California.   Unfortunately, the fewer the amount of collectors means less demand. 

Andre

----------


## Glen C.

I say Huzzah! for less demand!!

Peterson's silver hilted swords section might help with Dmitry's find. I can't believe I just crossed the room for it and it was at my elbow all along.The fancy stuff seems to have mostly been cutlered in the Philadelphia and New York areas. There are several strikingly similar hilts listed in that section from descriptions #28 to #34 Various American cutlers listed. The sword pictured as #32 is listed as by a William Gilbert, New York active 1767-1818. Green ivory, French Blade, Inscribed Freedom or Death 1775. belonged to a one Col Fischer Gay (d1776). Quite similar, actually.

Yes, slot hilt curved blade cavalry swords.  I'm seriously lost trying to retrace that page I'm remembering.  The fellow had some twenty revolutionary era horseman's swords listed, several curved with slots. The villianous British cavalry dude in The Patriot is swinging a four slot, urn pommel. We never really did see a surge of repros from that film. Some increased interest in hawks.

The NPS site may have Neumann's collection online, or at least some of it. It turns out Neumann's blade book is back in print as a paperback. I saw a couple of hardcover editions floating around, maybe a late birthday present is due. 

Cheers

Hotspur; _done searched and dinna find it_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Some slot hilt swords from the British National Maritime Museum online collections for enjoyment and discussion:

Hanger, c.1780
Hanger, c.1775
Hanger, no date given
Hanger, no date given
Hanger, c.1780
Sword, Cullum, c.1782
Sword, c.1802

What design features, if any, do you think led to the dates assigned to them by the NMM?  Do you agree or disagree with any of the dates?  Why?

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> The NPS site may have Neumann's collection online, or at least some of it. It turns out Neumann's blade book is back in print as a paperback. I saw a couple of hardcover editions floating around, maybe a late birthday present is due.


What is the NPS site?  I'd like to check it out!  Please do treat yourself to Neumann.  IMO it's one of the best sword related books out there.  

Jonathan

----------


## Glen C.

> What is the NPS site?  I'd like to check it out!  Please do treat yourself to Neumann.  IMO it's one of the best sword related books out there.  
> 
> Jonathan


National Park Service Valley Forge Museum
http://www.nps.gov/vafo/

I'm not finding anything in photos there but some lonley spontoons but I may be lost. there is a description of the collection overall, some three hundred + swords of several nations.

Cheers

Hotspur; _Jonathan has some insight into how scatter-brained I really am_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

From the NMM...

What do you think of dating this sword based on a possible provenance?  Would this style have still been produced in 1802?  It seems strange to me.  Any thoughts?

Jonathan

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> From the NMM...
> 
> What do you think of dating this sword based on a possible provenance?  Would this style have still been produced in 1802?  It seems strange to me.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Jonathan


J.G., I think anything is possible, but to me this sword dates from 1780-1800, so 1802 is pretty close there. 

This one is in my collection. Pretty similar, don't you think?

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> J.G., I think anything is possible, but to me this sword dates from 1780-1800, so 1802 is pretty close there. 
> 
> This one is in my collection. Pretty similar, don't you think?


Yes, it is.  And it sure is purty, too.  It seems like the Navy held onto certain styles longer than their land-locked counterparts.

Jonathan

----------


## Glen C.

Do we ever sleep? :Wink: 

Speaking of British Navy swords, I had come across a couple of references to an 1805 regulation for naval swords. Hopefuly this pdf link works

http://www.hms-victory.com/index2.ph...do_pdf=1&id=61

and another article online
http://www.naval-review.org/articles...s.asp?CallBy=1

Cheers

Hotspur; _to bed for me, Turkish GP practice on at o early thirty_

----------


## Bill Goodwin

Glen,

Do keep an eye open on the evil Ebay for a copy of Neumann.....I recently picked up a hard cover ed. for under $15.  And yes, it's a brilliant reference title.

Cheers,

           Bill

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Yes, it is.  And it sure is purty, too.  It seems like the Navy held onto certain styles longer than their land-locked counterparts.
> 
> Jonathan


As I was falling asleep last night I was thinking that maybe the Navy just had more freedom in choosing their sidearms since they did not have a regulation pattern until 1805.  Therefore, some of the older styles were still viable purchases whereas a cavalry or infantry officer would have been more restricted.  

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

1805 is the first date the naval pattern is mentioned, but there is no order that exists and the regs could have been in place from as early as 1800. Certainly swords of the 1805 type were being used before 1805 and as we know the cutlass was revamped in 1804 it seems likely the 2 regulation officer's swords date from this period too especially as the ivory hilted one for commanders and above had the lion head pommel that could habe been copied from the 1803 infantry pattern.

Naval slot hilts tend to vanish around 1790 and are replaced with the 5 bead hilt, although a sizable number must have been retained as fighting swords. 

David

----------


## David Critchley

My current slot hilt :
I'll post a better pic over the weekend.

With regard to naval slot hilts (and mine isn't)
The classic ones with the anchor on the pommel are not necessarily officer's swords. The quality of some suggests they are munition grade and perhaps marine sidearms. I think Gilkerson mentions there being some proof that the US was producing them during the 1770s too

----------


## David Critchley

> As I was falling asleep last night I was thinking that maybe the Navy just had more freedom in choosing their sidearms since they did not have a regulation pattern until 1805.  Therefore, some of the older styles were still viable purchases whereas a cavalry or infantry officer would have been more restricted.  
> 
> Jonathan


I think it is a general rule in the 18th C that the further away you were from Horseguards or the admiralty the less attention you paid to their stipulations on dress.

Most regulation naval swords of the 1805 type are dress swords, fighting weight ones are rare. Officers tended to do as they pleased when choosing a fighting sword, or if poor simply used a ship's cutlass.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

David,
Thanks for the additional insight on RN swords.  I had not considered that the ocean offered the additional freedom of choice of weapon.  

Also, thanks for posting your slot hilt.  The slotted guard with branches is one of the most attractive and seemingly practical forms of the slot hilt.  It also has a distinctly British look to it that I cannot resist.  Your concise description that accompanies the photos is quite useful.  Again, it is a rather short weapon.  Is the 25" range pretty standard for these hangers/short sabers?  I'll look through Neumann again tonight and see if his measurements offer any insights.  

Jonathan

PS--David, I'm glad you were lured into the conversation!

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Do we ever sleep?
> 
> Speaking of British Navy swords, I had come across a couple of references to an 1805 regulation for naval swords. Hopefuly this pdf link works
> 
> http://www.hms-victory.com/index2.ph...do_pdf=1&id=61
> 
> and another article online
> http://www.naval-review.org/articles...s.asp?CallBy=1
> 
> ...


Thanks, Glen.  Great links and they've been added to my bookmarks.

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

> David,
>  Again, it is a rather short weapon.  Is the 25" range pretty standard for these hangers/short sabers?  
> 
> Jonathan


Seems to be a standard length for some. 
The company officer of the 1770s whilst wearing a full length dress sword and spontoon on parade tended to carry a fusil and bayonet on the field. This is especially true of colonial battlefields. When he did wear a sword it was often of the cuttoe variety. These slot hilts are really cuttoe's with militarised hilts. The same is true with the naval ones, although in their case I imagine a short blade would be better for fighting between decks when boarding.

Infantry field officers of course (majors and Lieut. Colonels) would have been mounted so would have carried longer swords.

David

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

David,
Again, thank you for the very well-rounded insight.  I went home over lunch to have a look at the measurements for the slot hilted short sabers and spadroons (to use Neumann's termoinology, and he tends to call spadroons "short sabers" as well).  The curved bladed short sabers were between 25"-28", while the straight bladed and more spadroon-ish bladed swords were about 30"-31".  

Jonathan

ADDED:  Also just taking a look at the dates given for the slot hilted swords (in Neumann), it seems they emerged around 1770, and in Britain their last hurrah was in the form of the Pattern 1803 Infantry Officer's Sword.

----------


## David Critchley

As promised, here is a better pictire of my slot hilt. 
And as Jonathan says the 1803 is the last gasp of the type, although the 1803 hilt it now seems was around (with and without the lion head pommel ) from about 1790

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

David,
Thanks for the nice shot of your slotted hilt, as well as all those pretty maids in a row (the 1803s, of course).  They show a nice diversity of lionshead pommels and grip materials.  The lionshead pommels of the 1803s appear, in general, to be more refined than their late 18th century counterparts (although there are some exceptions).  

Jonathan

PS--I came across some pics of a slot hilt cavalry sword with a curved blade.  I'll ask the owner's permission before posting them, but I don't think that will be any trouble.

----------


## shahar waserman

Hi
I really liked reading the thread, and i would just like to add that perhaps the pattern and style evolved primary from practicality and perhaps less than dress code.
the brass is, easy to form and cut, the slots actually reduced the weight (which fits well with a short saber, or hanger, where the balance point is closer to the hand, and therefore the style is less fitted for cavalry use), the material usage is smaller in comparison to full sheet, and therefore the price of the sword might be lower.
it does provide an average protection for the hand (don't forget we are talking about fighting pieces), and enables to create nice stylized patterns on the hilt, making it fancy enoguh to be worn by officers.
The french however, did gave a bit more thought to the hand protection issue and in the attached picture you cansee how the moving guard improves nicely the hand protection of the slotted hils sword.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Shahar,
Thanks for contributing.  I think you made some great points regarding the practicality of the slotted design in addition to its design as a fashion statement.

Jonathan

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Below is an interesting slot hilt naval hanger I found in the 1981 Lyle Arms and Armour Review.  It has a steel guard--as opposed to brass or silver--and the double-edged blade measures only 17 1/2 inches.

----------


## A.Ducote

> Below is an interesting slot hilt naval hanger I found in the 1981 Lyle Arms and Armour Review.  It has a steel guard--as opposed to brass or silver--and the double-edged blade measures only 17 1/2 inches.



Jonathon,

The hilt of both of the short sabres I have had were steel.  I'm not a naval collector, but it is interesting that this naval sword has a steel hilt.  I thought that the nautical types liked brass to avoid rust and sparks.  The price tag makes me sick. 

Andre

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&ih=018

 I am not entirely sure what a saw-back blade would be used for around a ship, but hey, what do I know?! Aside from the seller's "unbased on anything" description of the sword, what do you think of it?

----------


## Glen C.

After Dmitry's heads up on this the other day, I was going to post a picture from that but didn't want to be spoiling a sale, or steal his thunder.



I feel that what we're seeing on this is not meant to be a functional saw but merely decorative "jimping". Considering other rather elaborate features, I would think it a dress sword and never meant for service use at all. The old writing on the scabbard probably tells something but even the seller states it as too unclear to read.

The dealer, meh, usually overpriced on their web pages (101 antiques). They have had a steady stream of stuff and more than a few descriptions have been vauge. 

Cheers

Hotspur; _they list on Trocadero s well_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Ok, here is the slot hilted cavalry saber (curved blade) I mentioned.  I am posting it with the kind permission of the owner, ElJay Erickson, who may offer some commentary on this and/or other slot hilts in his collection.  It is c.1780.  Not sure of the measurements (maybe ElJay can fill us in).  Now, for your viewing pleasure:

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> After Dmitry's heads up on this the other day, I was going to post a picture from that but didn't want to be spoiling a sale, or steal his thunder.
> 
> I feel that what we're seeing on this is not meant to be a functional saw but merely decorative "jimping". Considering other rather elaborate features, I would think it a dress sword and never meant for service use at all. The old writing on the scabbard probably tells something but even the seller states it as too unclear to read.[/i]


Glen,
Thanks for the additional image and your input on the jimping.  As usual, if everything is "correct", then it is a pretty complete lot (i.e., sword, scabbard, suspension, belt).  

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

> After Dmitry's heads up on this the other day, I was going to post a picture from that but didn't want to be spoiling a sale, or steal his thunder.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that what we're seeing on this is not meant to be a functional saw but merely decorative "jimping". Considering other rather elaborate features, I would think it a dress sword and never meant for service use at all. The old writing on the scabbard probably tells something but even the seller states it as too unclear to read.
> 
> The dealer, meh, usually overpriced on their web pages (101 antiques). They have had a steady stream of stuff and more than a few descriptions have been vauge. 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


The saw back  is another indication that these swords are really cuttoes. The hilt of that one is very English reminicent of Birmingham circa 1770-80.
The blade isn't - in fact the shape is a bit odd. Perhaps the hilt was imported.

As for the price, I paid £450 for mine about 6 years ago and £150 for a battered one with a fractured slot (but a similar facetted pommel to the one above) last year, which I sold on later. A naval one with scabbard sold for over £1000 at Wallis' recently

David

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> A naval one with scabbard sold for over £1000 at Wallis' recently
> 
> David


What indication is there other than what the seller is saying, that this is in fact a naval sword? He is giving vague references to Neumann's book and William Gilkerson's book, but there's nothing in these books ever remotely similar to this piece...

----------


## David Critchley

None at all. On balance I'd say it was infantry

----------


## E.B. Erickson

Hi all,
JG was kind enough to post photos of my slot hilt cavalry sword, so here's some details. First, this is a big sword. The overall photo makes it look like an infantry officer's sword, but the blade is 34" long by about 1 1/4" wide. The hilt, measured from grip base to capstan, is about 7 1/2" long. The original grip (damaged at base) is covered with sharkskin and bound with a single heavy brass wire. The knucklebow is engraved E/3.

A similar sword is shown in Warren Moore's long out of print "Weapons of the American Revolution and Accoutrements", but the blade on the sword had been shortened to 32" and given a very odd stepped point.

I saw what I think was an officer's version of this sword type at a California auction about 12 years ago. The hilt was identical in size, with a sharkskin grip, but was of steel instead of brass. The hilt was of better quality than my sword. The blade was identical, with the wide and narrow fuller, but unfortunately had been shortened to about 25".

--ElJay

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

ElJay,
Thank you for providing measurements for the slot hilt cavalry sword of yours.  Have you come across many such cavalry sabers in your years as a collector?  I have not found any pictured in my books, nor have I come across any for sale online.  

Thanks,
Jonathan

----------


## dominic grant

Hi all just to continue the subject here are some pictures of one of mine

The blade has been shortened, Looking at the fluting to the pommel cap i would put this C1750 as to my knowledge this fluting was common around this time

Any thoughts?

----------


## David Critchley

Possible but nearer 1770 I think probably Dom.

----------


## dominic grant

Excellent ty David I am sure you remember this one from Lewes as well

I decided to keep it   :Smilie: 

which i am doing way to much of at the moment

----------


## E.B. Erickson

Johnathan,
The only ones I'm aware of are the ones mentioned in my post above. I'm sure that others exist, but they just haven't surfaced yet. I first noted the type in Moore's book in the early 70s, but never saw another example until about 1992 (22 years later), when I picked up my sword at an auction in California. The sword was a last-minute entry, and hadn't been shown in the preview. When they held the slot hilt up and began the bidding, I about fell out of my chair! My bidding plans were immediately scuttled, and finances redirected, as I realized that I had an opportunity to aquire a scarce English cavalry sword type. A few minutes and a few bids later, and I was the new owner. It was one of the few times that I have been in the right place at the right time!

--ElJay

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

From the volume of swords in Neumann, it appears that the slot hilt enjoyed popularity amongst the Americans for curved cavalry sabers, whereas the British slot hilt cavalry sword was generally straight bladed.

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> From the volume of swords in Neumann, it appears that the slot hilt enjoyed popularity amongst the Americans for curved cavalry sabers, whereas the British slot hilt cavalry sword was generally straight bladed.
> 
> Jonathan



Well as far as the hilt goes, I would think that a slot hilt would be easier and less expensive to manufacture as opposed to a basket or otherwise.  American arms during the conflict tended to be either British or British influenced as having been colonies for so long.  There were some French arms towards the end of the conflict utilized by American forces.  I would imagine that the majority of the American cavalry would be best described as "light," and were used for scouting, patrolling, provost and foraging duty.   Perhaps the curved blades were better suited for hacking through brush and slapping disobedient and/or awol soldiers on the back as they moved them to the guardhouse. 

Andre

----------


## Glen C.

I was just skimming Mowbray's eagle pommel title again and he refers to the crinkle slots as "pie-crusted".

Cheers

Hotspur; _up way too late commentary_

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

I just received my issue of Man-At-Arms yesterday and there is an excellent article about slot-hilts made in New York by Potter.  Potter was a loyalist so made them for the British.  From January 1779 to December 1881 he made 1,580 sabers.

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> I just received my issue of Man-At-Arms yesterday and there is an excellent article about slot-hilts made in New York by Potter.  Potter was a loyalist so made them for the British.  From January 1779 to December 1881 he made 1,580 sabers.


What a long career! A bit slow though  - only 15 sabers a year.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> I just received my issue of Man-At-Arms yesterday and there is an excellent article about slot-hilts made in New York by Potter.  Potter was a loyalist so made them for the British.  From January 1779 to December 1881 he made 1,580 sabers.


Note to self, subscribe to Man-At-Arms!  

Did Potter mark his name on his swords?

Jonathan

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Dimitri, you are correct.  A career from 1779 to 1881 would be a long one.  I meant to put 1779 to 1781 which puts it at over 750 swords per year supplied to the British army.  The suggestion in the article is that he may have had imported sword blades but there exists no proof of this.

Yes J.G., Potter marked his swords with a distinctive stamp on the riccasso utilizing his full last name.

----------


## Bill Goodwin

There are a few Potter pieces shown in Neumann...can't remember page #s.  Noticed them for my bed time reading lst eve that's why its stil fresh to my memory.

Bill

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Thanks, I'll take a look through Neumann this evening--now I am curious.

Jonathan

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Johnathan.  #309.s, page 164, #316.s, page 167 and #329.s, page  171 of Neumann.  #309.s is probably a re-hilted weapon from the 1790's because Potter sold his business and emigrated to Nova Scotia in 1782 to a farm and town property site granted him by the British Government for his services.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Robert,
Thanks.  They are quite American-looking swords.  309.s shows that some of his wares made it into the hands of the Continental Army.

Jonathan

----------


## Mark Cloke

Here is a slotted hilt with a couple of side bars and a slightly curved blade.



I currently own one almost exactly the same.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Another slotted S-bar.  I believe somebody on the forum said they knew of examples of this type in the Scottish United Services Museum, attributed to Scottish militia.  Stylized thistle pommel, reeded ebony grip.  Pic is a little fuzzy (sorry), but you get the idea...

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Here is a slotted hilt with a couple of side bars and a slightly curved blade.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own one almost exactly the same.


I have admired that one for quite some time.  Do you have a photo of yours?

Jonathan

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Another slotted S-bar.  I believe somebody on the forum said they knew of examples of this type in the Scottish United Services Museum, attributed to Scottish militia.  Stylized thistle pommel, reeded ebony grip.  Pic is a little fuzzy (sorry), but you get the idea...


And the gilding is still quite prominent.  The hilt looks like a hybrid of the slot hilt and five-ball-style hilt.  It seems like many swords of the 1790s-1815-ish attributed to Scottish origin have the s-bar branches.  It is a very distinct style.  I wonder if the decision was purely practical or if it was intended to hearken back to the Scottish association with the basket hilt?

Jonathan

----------


## dominic grant

here is another

French Pre revolution 

SABRE type MONTMORENCY

----------


## David Critchley

> And the gilding is still quite prominent.  The hilt looks like a hybrid of the slot hilt and five-ball-style hilt.  It seems like many swords of the 1790s-1815-ish attributed to Scottish origin have the s-bar branches.  It is a very distinct style.  I wonder if the decision was purely practical or if it was intended to hearken back to the Scottish association with the basket hilt?
> 
> Jonathan


I don't think there is a basket hilt connecton really. Most of the slot hilts and side bar hilts, with or without branches are used in English regiments too and the Lowland Scottish regiments have traditionally followed English patterns, except for a spell in the Victorian period.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> I don't think there is a basket hilt connecton really. Most of the slot hilts and side bar hilts, with or without branches are used in English regiments too and the Lowland Scottish regiments have traditionally followed English patterns, except for a spell in the Victorian period.


David,
Thanks for setting me right.  I was thinking more of the branching side bar feature.  I am sure it only stood out to me because often times Scottish swords are given separate billing in books on British swords.  Looking at them in isolation from English swords probably led to an inaccurate generalization.  

Jonathan

----------


## Mark Cloke

As mentioned in a previous post I own a slotted hilt with two side branches.  Probably circa 1780.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

here's a c/u of the thistle-esque pommel found on the Scottish slotted S-bar shown above.

----------


## Glen C.

A bird's eye view on a slot hilt. An interesting evolution. My hunch is that this is pretty late for the form.

some detail makes me want to say naval but I can't be sure.

These have been borrowed and rehosted. The blade is a wide body sabre of foot or naval length. I don't know if it would be a one-off but the gaurd detail almost seems quite crude/hand worked and not something that was cast in plentiful amount.

Cheers

Hotspur; _when is a slot, not?_

----------


## David Critchley

> here's a c/u of the thistle-esque pommel found on the Scottish slotted S-bar shown above.


I think the SUSM thistle pommel is this one Mark



Glen, the eagle pommel slot is a straight copy of the 1803 sabre, could be as early as about 1790

----------


## Glen C.

Hi David,



> Glen, the eagle pommel slot is a straight copy of the 1803 sabre, could be as early as about 1790


Certainly the overall style of the sword could date that far back but the form of the bird and backstrap would seem to fall about as late as the dealer listing of the War of 1812, although I have seen some dated a couple of years earlier. The best match I see in Mowbray is a Philadelphia copy of a British pattern dated 1810 (plain stirrup). Maybe not as late as my first thoughts.

All the Ketland style, with slots, that I see are scarcely dated after about 1805. This is a different pattern. the backstrap forms of eagles seem to really pick up after that conflict and most are not the flat-top hairdo.

Cheers  

Hotspur; _it is over at Lanes_

----------


## David Critchley

Marked "Gill"

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

David,
An excellent addition to your outstanding Georgian infantry sword collection.  How long in the blade on that one?

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

Thanks Jonathan, The blade is 27" Nice feel to the sword overall, shame about the small chip to the blade, but it is a chip not rust so I'm happy to accept it as honest wear.
It will look better after some gentle cleaning

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Is the knuckle guard reeded, plain, or otherwise decorated (Maybe to complement the gadrooning on the pommel)?

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

Just the normal vertical lines and double line at right angles to it near the pommel. This seems a standard decoration on these swords. All my slot hilts have had this patterning.

----------


## Glen C.

Similar to one from a past auction





> AN OFFICERS SWORD. C1760 with narrow slotted hilt, brass and wire bound, some traces of decoration. Partial double fuller, large and small versions. 67.5cm single-edged blade.


I was just looking for that cavalry page again and stumbled upon that.

Cheers

Hotspur; _pretty stuff_

----------


## Grafton H. Cook

I'm new at this - just joined - looks like fun... I have three British four-slot-guards in my collection. AND one 1803 pattern officer's saber - Most of which are slot-guards too - with six-slots... As far as the earliest - I have a silver-hilt early spadroon by Fayle family of London worked 1743-82  - with lion head pommel. The second is a British Light Dragoon saber with a Jeffrey's blade - Neumann 131.SS. The third is a silver-hilt spadroon dated 1799 by Read of Portsmouth. I believe the 4-slot pattern was popular from 1765 thru 1790 and that my dated Read piece is "late"... Oddly, the photo of your sword with the contour to the quillon is very like my Fayle piece. I would guess that your sword was a military officer's sword circa 1790s - maybe a flank officer...it appears to be a precusor of the 1803. Hope this all makes sense.... Grif

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Hi, Grif, and welcome to Sword Forum International!  

If you are able to share any photos, we are always hungry to see beautiful swords!  If you need help doing so, we're happy to help.

I appreciate your input on my slot hilt with lionshead pommel.  I have heard several opinions on it over the years, from cavalry officer's sword (too short) to an NCO variant of the 1803.  After hearing your thoughts and those of other forumites, I agree that this one is most likely a 1790s piece that has some older features (scalloped slot guard) and newer features (lionshead pommel, backstrap, single wide fullered blade).  

There were quite a few slot hilts at the Hartford Antique Arms Show this past weekend, and marked my first-hand exposure to 18th century American swords.  The quality of the American slot hilts was on par with most of the British slot hilts I have encountered.  I could have easily been seduced by a British or American slot hilt!

Again, thank you for your input!

Jonathan

----------


## Mark Cloke

> I'm new at this - just joined - looks like fun


Hi Grif,

Really glad you joined us!

----------


## A.Ducote

> I'm new at this - just joined - looks like fun...


Hello Griff, and welcome.   Yes, its is quite fun . . . it can also make you quite envious at times.  I'll sure that there are a few on this board who are already coveting your collection!  

Andre

----------


## Glen C.

I've hesitated to post mine here because it is shown elsewhere but with new eyes in the house, I'd always be intrested in more thought. Jonathan was looking at it rather quizically last month in person and thought it might be an American made hilt. it does have GR engravings but as Jonathan pointed out, we were a colony before becoming a nation.

Cheers

Hotspur; _there were some beautiful and fragile looking hilts at the Hartford show_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

It could very well be just a beefy British hilt, but its robust nature and design reminds me of the few American examples I have seen.  A sword in Neumann that is attributed to Ethan Allen has a GR cypher on its blade.  As far as dating goes, I would say 1780-1790--does that sound about right?

Jonathan

----------


## Grafton H. Cook

All: Many thanks for your warm welcome. I hope I can add something to these discussions.
Jonathan: We'll have to get together when I go to Ft.Ti again...My Cook family settled in Orwell following the Rev. War... Glen C. That slot-guard with the brass pommel is interesting...My GUESS - it's American and would expect an officer's piece that might have been with Harmer, St Claire or Wayne. Hardly appears to have been an import... Could be as late as War of 1812... I doubt it's Rev War. Also, because of the iron guard it could be cavalry although sabers were the thing by that time... .. I hope to get set up with pictures to send but must get my computer guru to show me how and set everything up... I'll start with a French saber (I don't really collect French-never did - but this sword is fascinating and nobody during the 40 years I've owned it could tell me what it is!) The hilt is solid ormulo with a satyr-head pommel and probably First Empire..... I'm going to post a seperate message about Scottish swords now and I'm anxious for any imput... Thanks again Grif

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Grif,
That would be a pleasure!  Please let me know when you will be up this way and we can plan a get-together.  

Jonathan

----------


## Glen C.

Hi Grif,

Thanks so much for the input on this. It was kind of an impulse buy at the time and the seller did list it as possibly being that recent (even as late as 1820). The hilt is non-ferrous as well, a magnet does not stick. There are some traces of gilt left on the basket, so I assume the whole thing had once been so. The ferrules still retain most of their gold.

The grip at first seemed like cord or copper but is apparently just wood we see. The thought was that it was likely once covered with sheet, as had been the practice earlier.

The engravings of the blade include a figure of a foot officer, sword in hand and pointing with his left. Another sword was shown here at one point whose figural character had much the same facial expression (a bit of a smirk), as if done by the same hand and maybe an engraver's inside joke.

The group had tenatively placed the sword in a somewhat earlier timeframe.  Yet it seems, like so many styles, these hung around for decades.

Thanks so much for the names. those will give me more food for thought about this one. My first spadroon but it looks like I'm hooked.

Well met and I hope you enjoy the board here. Sometimes a little stagnant but often never a dul moment.

Cheers

Hotspur; _watch out, Jonathan is an instigator_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Hotspur; _watch out, Jonathan is an instigator_


I think you forgot the smiley after that comment Glen.  Right?  Right?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glen C.

> I think you forgot the smiley after that comment Glen.  Right?  Right?


Well, I don't know. You are the ninja of the A&M room :Ninja Master:  I see I have three new mails in my inbox and I'd be willing to wager at least two are from you :Cool:  I logged on to something about horseman's sabres. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

We need an A&M energizer rabbit icon for you :Big Grin: 

Cheers

Hotspur; _the enthusiasm of youth, I somewhat miss those days_ :Smilie: 

_it was meant in a good way_

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

For reference, here is the original thread discussing Glen's nice spadroon: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=69749

Jonathan

----------


## Don T

> From the volume of swords in Neumann, it appears that the slot hilt enjoyed popularity amongst the Americans for curved cavalry sabers, whereas the British slot hilt cavalry sword was generally straight bladed.
> 
> Jonathan


Not always. The slot hilted sabers adopted for the newly formed light troops of the dragoon regiments (usually made by Jefferies) in 1759 had straight blades. However by the time of the Revolution some of the British Light Dragoons were using curved blades. I have a slot hilt marked to the 19th LD which has a curved clipped pointed blade. By the time of the Revolution the curved blades are becoming popular.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Not always. The slot hilted sabers adopted for the newly formed light troops of the dragoon regiments (usually made by Jefferies) in 1759 had straight blades. However by the time of the Revolution some of the British Light Dragoons were using curved blades. I have a slot hilt marked to the 19th LD which has a curved clipped pointed blade. By the time of the Revolution the curved blades are becoming popular.


Don,
I was not making an absolute statement, just an observation based on available examples (what I can see in books and online, mostly), and was wondering if anyone could provide further information and photos.  Thank you for replying with some more information on slot hilts with curved cavalry-length blades.  Do you have any photos you could share?

Thank you,
Jonathan

----------


## Don T

This one is marked on the guard to the 19th LD. Excuse the poor late nite snapshots.

----------


## Don T

Hilt detail

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Don,
Thank you for the photos.  To when would you date this sword?  1780s?  I like that clipped point!

Jonathan

----------


## Don T

It's hard to be certain. Maybe 1775-80ish.

----------


## A.Wilco

I noticed this thread and thought perhaps I would post pics of one I have that I believe fits in the Slot Hilt catagory for comments,I have been told that it is a British officer type from around 1760 to 1790 I Think it is interesting how it has a crude decoration on it that slightly resembles an early attempt at a scallope or clam type effect....any thoughts?

----------


## Jess Bruce

Hello there.

I'm new, but have been a bystander in the dark so to speak, hiding in the wings. :P

I have one slot hilt sword.



















Still trying to put a date on it. ; ) Still trying to get a close up of the grip, lol! I'm not sure but I'm toying with the idea that the black material might be ebony.

Cheers!

----------


## Don T

I'd suspect the grips were horn which is pretty typical on this type of British sword. I'd date it somewhere in the 1775-85 period.

----------


## David Critchley

I agree with the date, but I think it is ebony, which is fine for the period. Horn has a slight translucence or develops a slight greenish tinge at that age

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

My buxome beauty.
I call her Slotted-Crinkle Hilt.

----------


## Richard V

Greetings all. I am new to this forum and would like to submit my slot hilt for comparison. Any information as to its date would be appreciated. Hope I attached the pictures properly to this message.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Richard,
That is a very attractive lion head slot hilt!  I don't feel very confident in discerning between American and British hilts of this form.  Americans also carried swords with ion head pommels, but later carried swords with dog pommels and eagle pommels (which makes identification a bit easier).  Dmitry or David C., do you have any perspective to add on this?

Jonathan

PS--There were several nice American examples of lion head pommels at the Baltimore Show last weekend.   :Smilie:

----------


## Richard V

Jonathan,

Thank you for your response and description. I found a very similar sword in Neumanns page 108 140.S English Short Saber. I use to go the Baltimore show years ago and I was never disappointed. Thanks again.

Richard V

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

I wonder if the band at the base of the blade is indicative of a place of manufacture?

Jonathan

----------


## David Critchley

The band is indicative of the age Jonathan, it's a feature most often found on cuttoes and is not really seen after 1780, you see it on some loop hilted spadroons too. It fits into the top locket of the scabbard like a cap over the top.
I like the fenestrated guard, looks in good condition too. My guess would be British made circa 1765-75

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> The band is indicative of the age Jonathan, it's a feature most often found on cuttoes and is not really seen after 1780, you see it on some loop hilted spadroons too. It fits into the top locket of the scabbard like a cap over the top.
> I like the fenestrated guard, looks in good condition too. My guess would be British made circa 1765-75


Thanks, David.   :Smilie:   I had a look through Neumann and noticed that this feature seem pretty common on cuttoes of the period you mention.

Jonathan

----------


## Richard V

Jonathan,

The only marking on the sword is TKB on the hilt. I have attached a picture.

Rich

----------


## Grafton H. Cook

Jonathan: I have a silver-"wavy"-hilted slot guard by Fayle of London with beautiful lion pommel and silver-wrapped, ebony(?) blackwood grip. (circa 1765) Blade is a spadroon type. Very similar to the one in the Smithsonian worn by Gen. Benj. Lincoln.The silver is unmarked. And another 4-slot guard with assey marks for 1799 by Read of Portsmouth - It appears to me that the slotguard period for this type sword is from 1750 or so to 1800... being very popular during the time of the Rev War. Sorry I can't furnish photos...will have to get a device for my computer... My understanding is that silver-hilts are sometimes not marked with assay figures because many of them do not contain enough silver content to qualify... the reason - pure silver tends to shatter in cold weather and apparently some British, I assume officers, had this problem during the F & Indian War... I read that someplace... Grif

----------


## morgan butler

I think it is a British officers short-sabre which were in use in the 18th century. Not an NCO sword. It is beautiful!!

----------


## morgan butler

Here are some pics of my slot hilted sabre.

----------


## IMoran

Hi 

I have recently picked up this sword which I believe to be a late 18th century infantry hanger of the "four slot" variety.  

It appears to be a very close cousin to 134.S in Neumann's 'Swords and Blades of the American Revolution', in fact the only difference I can see is in the construction of the grip and the lack of a makers mark on my sword.  Neumann puts the date of 134.S as 1775-1780, do you think this is roughly correct for the sword that I have?

My sword (or hanger) has a blade which is 26 inches long and one inch wide and is identical in appearance to the blade on 134.S in Neumann.  The grip appears to be copper with a wire wrap and the pommel looks like it has not been tampered with; there is a small amount of damage to the guard at the base of the slots (a slight crack) and a bruise to the grip.  

This sword is out of my comfort zone of knowedge so any comments on whether I am correct to link it to the example in Neumann and the date range above will be helpful.  In fact any information on this sword will be gratefully received (it is not however up for sale, it looks too good in the living room!)

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Neumann puts the date of 134.S as 1775-1780, do you think this is roughly correct for the sword that I have?



Yours is a slotted hilt of the British variety, which I'd date 1770-1790. The overall character suggests it was carried by the infantry or other dismounted officer of junior grade.

----------


## morgan butler

Oh My Dear Lord, How I Love 18th Century Swords!!!!

----------


## Mark McMorrow

> Oh My Dear Lord, How I Love 18th Century Swords!!!!


Yes, they do seem to have a life of their own.

----------


## Glen C.

A Ketland type slotted hilt, much like Morgan's. I hope it somehow stayed in the extended family here.

Cheers

Hotspur; _it is a great example with good gilt left_

----------


## Glen C.

Smore

----------


## morgan butler

Very Nice indeed, I was thinking the very same thing when I first saw it. The blade is in much better shape than mine was. Does anyone know how much it ended up going for??
I actually traded my artillery sword to Davic C. for a loop-hilt spadroon. Its now part of a trio of spadoons that all look very good together.

----------


## David Critchley

> Very Nice indeed, I was thinking the very same thing when I first saw it. The blade is in much better shape than mine was. Does anyone know how much it ended up going for??
> I actually traded my artillery sword to Davic C. for a loop-hilt spadroon. Its now part of a trio of spadoons that all look very good together.


I think we both went through Dominic, Morgan. I part swapped the loop hilt for an RN 1805

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Today I attempted to get some close-ups of the maker markings for another topic, and in the process I ended up taking photos of the entire sword.  Here are some fresh photos of a Pattern 1803 Infantry Officer's Sword retailed by Richard Johnston:

----------


## Darias B.

i have something similar and trying to find about it to....

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

A slot hilt cavalry sword was recently found in a home in Nova Scotia:

http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/could-cen...tery-1.2015045

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

Almost the same hanger The same time period and possibly the same manufacturer? I did not find any markings.

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

...

----------

